# Warthog vs Grease



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Grease lost.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice catch. Defiantly a keeper. 

From the pics I am assuming you worked uphill from a manhole?

Was this done with the bonner creating new unit inside the box truck?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol!! Yes to both questions. Nothing like a 10" sewer line in a New York City Housing Project.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Was it plugged when you were called? I bet you got one hell of a rush of water


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plugged as could be. When I arrived, sewer water was pushing out of the top of a man hole cover. I then spent the next 8 hours chasing the grease out of the Housing Authority's line and into the city. I worked from 5 different manholes. In the end I clogged the city line. Sometimes the jetter works a little too good


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Calls like that are a double edged sword. I love em for the paycheck but if you have a full work load and a call like that rolls in it ****s your day royally.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thankfully today was a slow day otherwise. I really could've been screwed had the work started piling up.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You know it's a good day when you have to throw away your work jeans when you get home.

Impressive stuff.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome. Glad to hear the new rig is earning it's keep


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Calls like that are a double edged sword. I love em for the paycheck but if you have a full work load and a call like that rolls in it ****s your day royally.


No jetter job is a double edged sword as far as I'm concerned. It makes to much money. I love em all.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh and great job. Nice pics, and measuring tape for reference helps.


----------

